# Brain mass?



## keke74 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello,

Just wanted to know what dx code should be used for brain mass? Would 348.89 or 239.6 be appropriate? Any help woud be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 10, 2011)

Where and how is it being used?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Aug 12, 2011)

i'd go with 348.9


----------



## dadhich.girish (Aug 15, 2011)

How about 784.2, that's what I usually take.  Please advise if I am wrong and how.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Aug 16, 2011)

784.2 is for intracranial 
mass- specified organ NEC- SEE-disease of specified organ or site
disease -brain - 348.9


----------

